# Just took the NREMT Exam and it cut me off at 125



## Squash (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi everyone, I just took the NREMT exam and when I was taking the exam it cut me off at 125 questions. The first time i took it cut me off at 89 and I failed. This time it took me to 125 questions. I was definitely better prepared this time and think I knew the answers to some (maybe most) of them, but I still feel like I was stuck between 2 answer choices throughout the majority of the exam. 

Does the amount of questions you get too determine whether you pass or fail? Thanks in advance to any responses!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 21, 2016)

No the number of questions asked does not mean you passed or failed.


----------



## ThePants (Jun 21, 2016)

There's another thread on here somewhere with a poll of how many questions asked, and whether the tester passed or failed.  The only good it really did me to read all those, though, was that I was suddenly very confident that everyone else who takes the test was just as confused as me about the results.  Just check the NREMT site tomorrow morning, and try not to freak out tonight.


----------



## bcemr (Jun 22, 2016)

There's no rhyme or reason to when your test ends in relation to pass/fail. Unfortunately you have to sit tight and wait for the results. 
Imagine being those poor souls who did paper tests and had to wait 2-4 weeks...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 22, 2016)

bcemr said:


> There's no rhyme or reason to when your test ends in relation to pass/fail. Unfortunately you have to sit tight and wait for the results.
> Imagine being those poor souls who did paper tests and had to wait 2-4 weeks...


Not true at all. The aemt test is a set amount of questions. The emt and paramedic exams **** off when you have demonstrated that you have or dont have entry level competence


----------



## bcemr (Jun 22, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Not true at all. The aemt test is a set amount of questions. The emt and paramedic exams **** off when you have demonstrated that you have or dont have entry level competence


Yea, I know. Translation error I think. I just meant that there's not really any way to know if you passed or failed due to the number you get cut off at.


----------



## terry (Jun 28, 2016)

I just got the results of my NREMT test and I passed. It cut me off after 70 questions. I did a lot of research before taking the test and found out that statically if you come upon a question and don't know the answer, you should pick "C". It said that doing this you have a 34% chance of it being right. There were questions that I did guess on and picked "C".


----------



## jteeters (Jun 28, 2016)

I took 120 questions on the Paramedic exam and passed, after taking 80 the first time and failing.  Had my results that afternoon.  I don't necessarily know if I believe the whole "when in doubt, c it out" thing.  To me, doing that seems like it would be setting you up for failure.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 28, 2016)

I'll just leave this here: http://alohonyai.blogspot.com/2013/08/guessing-on-multiple-choice-tests.html

Why not just study and learn the material?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Piggybacking off @DEmedic:

Let's just think about what it takes to be a functional paramedic based off of the levels of knowledge/understanding:

Recognition: this is the lowest level of knowledge; it is the ability to identify a right answer from a group of wrong answers. 
Example: multiple choice question test

Recall: this upgraded level is the ability to produce the correct answer without a bone pile of possible answers in front of you. 
Example: Fill-in-the-blank test. 

Synthesis and Application: the ability to understand learned concepts and apply them appropriately across a varying field of context. 
Example: Essay 

To be a safe medic, you need to be functioning at (bare minimum) the recall level since you will need to identify which protocol you are working from and be able to recall your approved treatments. 

When you start becoming a good medic, you are able to understand which treatments are more appropriate (to administer or withhold) based on pt presentation and comorbidities; you are able to think a bit further down the line of what this specific pt actually needs. 

For those who want to complain about the NR test, realize that they are only testing you to the recognition level of learning. If you are successful, you have proven to possess the minimum knowledge required to be a ****ty medic; the goal is then to be a safe medic and eventually a good medic. 
If you are struggling with the NR test, you need to realize how far you have to come to even be functional. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePants (Jun 29, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Piggybacking off @DEmedic:
> 
> Let's just think about what it takes to be a functional paramedic based off of the levels of knowledge/understanding:
> 
> ...


Now there is a useful piece of information.  And something to work towards. Thanks for that.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jun 29, 2016)

terry said:


> I just got the results of my NREMT test and I passed. It cut me off after 70 questions. I did a lot of research before taking the test and found out that statically if you come upon a question and don't know the answer, you should pick "C". It said that doing this you have a 34% chance of it being right. There were questions that I did guess on and picked "C".


As long as the service you go to work for provides dartboards in the back of each rig to select the appropriate protocol, you should be just fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jteeters (Jun 30, 2016)

Akash Kanneganti said:


> Hi everyone, I just took the NREMT exam and when I was taking the exam it cut me off at 125 questions. The first time i took it cut me off at 89 and I failed. This time it took me to 125 questions. I was definitely better prepared this time and think I knew the answers to some (maybe most) of them, but I still feel like I was stuck between 2 answer choices throughout the majority of the exam.
> 
> Does the amount of questions you get too determine whether you pass or fail? Thanks in advance to any responses!



Well?  Did you pass?


----------



## Rosa David (Jul 1, 2016)

I just took the NREMT-B today and am anxiously waiting on the results It cut me off at 70 and I believe I got the last question wrong. I feel like I totally bombed it. I will update when I get my results.


----------



## Rosa David (Jul 1, 2016)

Got my results this morning. Unfortunately I did not pass.


----------



## ThePants (Jul 1, 2016)

Rosa David said:


> Got my results this morning. Unfortunately I did not pass.


Study hard. You'll get it. There are some great sample tests you can practice with. I was able to locate a book at the local bookstore with subject tests and full length exams to keep me sharp while waiting for my test date.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 1, 2016)

As many of us have been preaching for several years, a test prep app will get you accustomed to a computer based test and help you identify areas where you may be deficient and provide some additional education to help you fill in the holes. JB Navigate is excellent. There are several others out there. Test prep will be your friend for the next several weeks. If you're not able to pass the CBT on your first attempt (which many are not) don't waste time and money, invest in a test prep app or subscription to prepare for the next attempt.


----------



## Andrew Nelson (Jul 2, 2016)

good luck!


----------

